# Non-horsey: Why are there so many cycling events?



## tasel (7 August 2012)

I'm getting confused. There seem to be myriads of cycling events, and I'm losing track as to what is what. Why? What's the difference? Are there more medals to be won in that field now than on the track? Or is it just the UK coverage skewing things in my mind?


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 August 2012)

For the Omni there are five races with different things going on, a bit like a pentathlon.
Also there are sprint and pursuits and road races, all different specialities.
They are skewed as sir Chris Hoy [an Olympic favourite and Bradley Wiggins won the Tour de France are gold medal contenders, as is Victoria  Pendleton]


----------



## teapot (7 August 2012)

There probably arn't as many as you think and all these have men's and women's:

Road racing - time trial and road race

BMX - just one medal event 

Mountain biking - one cross country race I think

Track - Sprint, Team Sprint, Team Pursuit, Keirin, Omnium (made up of 5 or 6 events)


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

There aren't quite as many cycling events as there are swimming......


----------



## Honeylight (7 August 2012)

I just don't get that thing with the guy on the funny white bike? Can someone explain it?
I understand now how people who don't like horses may think dressage is weird.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 August 2012)

The other thing to remember with a lot of sports like cycling and swimming etc is that they have heats, often with quite a few in, and then quarter and semi finals so it can seem that their is a lot in tv, and they better we do in a sport the more it will get shown


----------



## Miss L Toe (11 August 2012)

Honeylight said:



			I just don't get that thing with the guy on the funny white bike? Can someone explain it?
I understand now how people who don't like horses may think dressage is weird.
		
Click to expand...

The keiron, it is kinda weird, it is a practical way of getting them all warmed up and prevent mass pile-ups, they are actually sprinters, and there is a draw for places at the start. Problem with sprinting from a standing start is that the riders often have to swing from side to side to go as fast as possible, leading to crashes, with a pacing bike, there is no need, they are going at a fair lick when th bike moves out of the way, it is fairer for all.
The bike has a special name ...... a derny I think!
In Japan the Keirin races are used for gambling, instead of greyhounds, I suppose.


----------



## jenbleep (11 August 2012)

I love the keirin for it's weirdness  It's my favourite cycling event


----------

